# Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS) vs. Spitfire Symphonic Strings



## nickmurraymusic (May 1, 2019)

Hey guys, 
I did a quick comparison between these 2 popular string libraries. I find they do have a different sound, but actually work well together as well.


----------

